#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Новости >  > > >  >  > Новости буддизма >  > > >  >  >  Богдо-геген Ринпоче: "Лучший способ помочь Тибету – начитывание мантры «мани»"

## Myst

Лучшая молитва за разрешение тибетского вопроса и для помощи тибетцам, страдающим от китайских репрессий в Тибете, – это начитывание мантры ОМ МАНИ ПАДМЕ ХУМ. Такую рекомендацию дал своим российским ученикам Халха Джецун Дамба Богдо-геген Ринпоче в своей дхарамсальской резиденции Тактен Хаус.

Богдо-геген Ринпоче добавил, что в эти дни, когда в Тибете происходят крупнейшие за последние несколько десятилетий беспорядки и множество тибетцев гибнет в столкновениях с китайской полицией,«все должны получать максимальную информацию о том, что происходит в Тибете». Тибетская нация в Тибете «находится под угрозой уничтожения», подчеркнул Ринпоче.

http://www.mahayana.ru

----------

